# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Kamera e fshehtë - ISHTE LOJË

## Davius

Koheve te fundit ne Top Channel po emetohet nje lloj spektakli i emeruar si _Kamera e fshehtë - ISHTE LOJË_ . Pjesmarres apo protagoniste ne kurthin e organizatoreve kane qene shume personalitete te njohura nga kultura shqiptare, politika, kengetare, artiste nga te gjitha trevat shqiptare. Laramania e personaliteteve pjesmarrese i jep shijen ketij spektaktli me te ri ne eterin shqiptar! Emisioni drejtohet nga Xhemi Shehu dhe Genti Zenelaj. 

Po ju qe e keni ndjekur, cmendim keni?
.

----------


## KUSi

*une per vehte e ndjek kete emision dhe me pelqene shume , se eshte nje emision i cili me te vertet ka vlera artistike , nga te gjitha kamerat e fshehura qu ju jan be deri me sot me shum me ka pelqyer ajo video me Alban Skenderaj-n*

----------


## Eagle

Eshte show me skandal dhe pa nje pike vlere...dhe tia kerkosh me qiri ket piken e vleres. I katandisin ato pako personalitete qe kane ne legena, i therrasin dhe ne ate sallen me ngjyra kuplaraje, u hedhin nga nje fuci me uje a miell ne koke, dhe u thone; ik pirdhuni tani, se ishte loje...
ku i shihni vlerat artistike apo humorin, apo ndonje mesazh per te qene..po s'kane faj kosta kamberet me xhem-rat e zenelajt, faj kane keta debilat artiste qe pranojne tu shfaqet videoja ne tv, ne vend ti hedhin ne gjyq qe mos u shkoje ne mend me per lojera.
shkurt; nje shfaqje llum...humbje totale kohe...shkaterrim nervash.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Eshte show me skandal dhe pa nje pike vlere...dhe tia kerkosh me qiri ket piken e vleres. I katandisin ato pako personalitete qe kane ne legena, i therrasin dhe ne ate sallen me ngjyra kuplaraje, u hedhin nga nje fuci me uje a miell ne koke, dhe u thone; ik pirdhuni tani, se ishte loje...
> ku i shihni vlerat artistike apo humorin, apo ndonje mesazh per te qene..po s'kane faj kosta kamberet me xhem-rat e zenelajt, faj kane keta debilat artiste qe pranojne tu shfaqet videoja ne tv, ne vend ti hedhin ne gjyq qe mos u shkoje ne mend me per lojera.
> shkurt; nje shfaqje llum...humbje totale kohe...shkaterrim nervash.


Exactly ! Shkova te vizitoja disa miq javen e kaluar, qe kane kanal televiziv shqiptar dhe me duket se ishte ky emisioni ne ate ore qe shkova. Kishin vene gjoja ne loje njerin nga politikanet, nje te shendoshe....me duket se ka qene kryeminister, s'jam shume e sigurte. Ishte ne nje lokal me te shoqen...Ai me kostum , ndersa ajo me menge zhapone, sikur kishte shku me mbush legenin me uje n'kat pare. Se c'thonin s'i kuptoja mire . Vetem nje batute mbaj mend nga ai show. Kur ishin keta ne tavoline erdhi nje mik i tyre dhe njeri qe ishte i ulur i tha atij qe sapo mberiti me duket se Dashi e kish mbiemrin,( mu duk si njeri qe ka lujt tek filmi " Ilegalet " ose "Njesiti guerril " ose ja fus kot fare une...lolol...) dhe i tha...prit ta kujtoj..............
e harrova....
...sa i lumtur qe vjen ...
ose....
sa ftyre e lumturume....
ose....
sa me'qejf qe vjen re...
ose....
kush ma kujton,,,,pleaseeee... :pa dhembe:  

Une nuk shoh dot kanale shqiptare me...S'kam durim te perqendrohem as 5 minuta...

----------


## Eagle

ndersa une pashe z.kiten, ate korcaren bjonde ne nje situate per te vene duart ne koke. i shkon njona, nji brune zotozot, i thote: une shkoj me burrin tat, jam shtatzan me burrin tat, a ma jep burrin tat vetem per te shtuna e te diela, dhe ty te te bej shoqe... 
pra, ketu, rreth ketij boshti kaq"brilant" rrotullohej "humori"..si e thane dhe vete drejtuesit, kjo loje ishte bere per te provuar sa mbanin nervat e gruas se tradhtume prej burrit, dhe a do dinte kjo me reagu ne menyre moderne...ne fakt kjo dha e dha ne fund ia shkrepi te qarit
mirepo bashke me burrin kish sjelle ne salle dhe nja dy shoqe qe e ndriten me komentet qe bene: ua, na pelqeu shume menyra si zamira e perballoi kete moment...ajo vdes per burrin e vet etjetj... me e forta ishte kur ky qe drejtonte, nji cun si spec i mush, e ftoi ciftin te puthej, mirepo burri aha, spranoi e spranoi, derisa gruja e shkrete iu var dhe eputhi megjithesi ai e shtynte, se shqiptar i ndershem mo, sputhen ne publik...po mire mer lal, pse shkon me nji vend ku se bo dot kuvendin....

e ne fund ksaj zamires i hodhen ne floke e fustan firmato , sic tha vete e e gjora duke ulerire, nje thes me miell...o kasolle, moj kasolle

----------


## ajzberg

Turpi me i madh i topit eshte ky lloj shuo jo vetem per uljen e personalitetit te atyre qe bien ne  :adams: rack :perqeshje: or e vulgaritetit dhe nivelit te ulet artistik.Te le nje shije te keqe 
nuk kam me cfar ta krahasoj,

----------


## krispi

niveli i programit i pershtatet nivelit te njerezve..
Mjafton te shifni lojen qe iu be Fetije Kases (kampione peshengritje- femer), dhe per me teper te shikoni reagimin e saj, dhe do kuptoni qe ky emision nuk eshte dhe aq  i keq per shqiptaret....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gunnar

> niveli i programit i pershtatet nivelit te njerezve..
> Mjafton te shifni lojen qe iu be Fetije Kases (kampione peshengritje- femer), dhe per me teper te shikoni reagimin e saj, dhe do kuptoni qe ky emision nuk eshte dhe aq  i keq per shqiptaret....


dakort, po televizionet si mjet komunikimi ne mase duhet ta ulin apo ta ngrene nivelin e njerezve  :sarkastik:

----------


## marsela

_`Kjo ishte loja` eshte nder programet, realizimet me te dobta qe kam pare te dale nga top channel. Ky program ka qene dhe vjet mesa kam degjuar, mgjth ndoshta ne nje tjeter nivel artistik, perderisa une, vetem sivjet kam degjuar te flitet e diskutohet per te.
Nuk eshte thjesht venia ne loje e personave publike ose tema e zgjedhur per ta bere kete, po gjithe ndertimi i spektaklit ai qe le per te deshiruar. Nise qe nga prezantuesit si te ngrire, aspak origjinale, kamerat e fhsehta ashtu njera pas tjetres dhe ato bisedat pa shije neper tavolina, kalo te vlersimet me kot ska ku te shkoje, e perfundo me elementet e tjera te spektaklit, kenga, humori.baleti etjetj qe jane ne nivelet zero.
Shpresoj te mbaroje sa me shpejt Vertet shahet `Portokallia` per banalitet, por te pakten aty trajtohen tema aktuale dhe loja e shumices se aktorve eshte  origjinale._

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

marso,

kujdes edhe ti nga ndonje scrivena kamera  :shkelje syri: ...lol

eshte emision per me u pagu xhemi se keni kuptu apo jo ...

----------


## marsela

_xhuxhu un s`jam person publik ..
Cne per Xhemin , se dic kam degjuar dhe un..bo sa thashetheme behen ktej..Xhemi ishte mire si veline te fixi, se kshu eshte kukull.Per prezantim..hmm me mire tua lere te tjerave_

----------


## Lioness

> dakort, po televizionet si mjet komunikimi ne mase duhet ta ulin apo ta ngrene nivelin e njerezve


Po citoj Gunnar, por jam dakort me te gjithe qe dhane mendimin perafersisht me Eagle.  

PS: Nje pyetje kisha, Xhemi eshte version shqip i "Jamie", apo shkurt per "Xhemile"  :ngerdheshje: ?  Ehhh, c'i punojme emrave ne loool.

----------


## elbasanlliu_20

o cuna dhe goca tani jam duke par dhe kameren e abdullah ,lojtarit te elbasanit dhe qenka e forte fare pupupupupu

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> PS: Nje pyetje kisha, Xhemi eshte version shqip i "Jamie", apo shkurt per "Xhemile" ?  Ehhh, c'i punojme emrave ne loool.


*Xhemi eshte shkurtim i emrit "Xhemile" qe mesa di une eshte nje emer me origjin turke.

Sa per "Show" mund te them se eshte shume argetues mirpo  nuk e di perse e kam nje dyshim sikur keto lojra behen ne bashkpunim me disa artist..

Rasti konkret ke humoristi i njohur durrsak i cili shkoje ne vlore per nje vizit dhe pikerisht aty i vodhen gomat e makines,kufonin,pasqyerat dhe perfundimi ishte shume i qet..

Cudi !!*

----------


## elbasanlliu_20

duke par disa reagime jo te mira nga ju  motra vellezer me duhet te them qe te tilla kamera behen edhe jasht ketu permendim scherzi a parte te canale 5 ku shumicat e emisiopneve i ka mar edhe top-chanel.per mendimin tim esht program argetues,esht me mire se  fare ashtu si e bejn stacionet tjera.po keshtu esht kjo pune keq te besh,keq mos te besh emisione.nejse shum suksese topit dhe urojm ti permiresoj edhe me tej programet e tij dhe ti bej sa me zbavitese!

----------


## Cimo

> o cuna dhe goca tani jam duke par dhe kameren e abdullah ,lojtarit te elbasanit dhe qenka e forte fare pupupupupu


Ja nxoren krypen me Abdullahun....teper shume

----------


## elbasanlliu_20

> Ja nxoren krypen me Abdullahun....teper shume


ja nxorren mer lal ja nxorren ose me mire ja nxorri vetes me ato revistat qe pa>hahahah  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Kristiano

Spektakel i bukur shume,zbavites ,argetues,shume i lezeqem.Une e ndjek gjithmone.Ndonjehere edhe teprohet nje cike.Po ju mos i degjoni keta tipat qe bejne si te ndershem.Kjo si thote vet ishte loje.Ca  ka ndonje gje te keqe ketu.Po fatkeqsisht disa sbejne dallimin ndermjet te mires dhe te keqes.

----------


## Leila

Cfare tmerri! Majmuni i mbeshtjelle si bebe me Vikena Kamenicen... u tmerrova une qe e shihja, jo me ajo qe vajti e perplasi pertoke majmunin e shkrete. Le mo sa ma shpifi me macokun -- me pare s'e njihja, as ia varja, po tani s'me pelqen fare si person. C'i fliste me pergjerim, "O shpirt, o zeeeemer..." Yuck!

Kush ishte ai kengetari qe u tregua i zgjuar dhe nuk i ra kova me uje ne koke? Ia harrova emrin. E bene te kendonte dhe ai rrinte e shikonte larte -- kjo tregon se lojerat qe bejne atje s'jane aspak origjinale.

Xhemi dhe Genti jane tipa... antipatike. Njera eshte e ngathet (sic eshte Ami tek Portokalli, dmth luajne role supportive, jane te zevendesueshme), ndersa tjetri eshte nervoz ne kulm. 

Nqs do tallni njerezine behuni origjinale, te pakten.

----------


## zhorzhi

pershendetje  forumista.
ej  a  e  pate  mbreme  lojen  qe  i  bene  Manjola  Nallbanit?
e  lane  nja  gjysem  ore  te  gatuante  makarona gjasme  ne  nje  repart  me  ushtare,e  kur  kjo  mbaroi makaronat, qe  dukej  sheshit se i  kishte  lene  qulle,
vene  e  i  hedhin  mbi  koke  makarona  te  ziera,e  cfare  loje  eshte  kjo?
ajo  e  shkreta mbeti  me  gjithe  ate  krehje  qe  kishte  bere,e  me  gjithe  ate  fustan  qe  kishte veshur,vec ta  shihje me  makarona  mbi  koke,qe nuk  i hiqte dot..mua  per  vete  nuk  me  pelqen  qe  e  teprojne  kaq  shume  ne  skene...

----------

